# Trap Using New Boxes? Or wait till next year?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I melt propolis and wax around the inside of the entrance with a torch to give them that just like home smell. Have caught swarms in a lot of new boxes, with some old comb of course.


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

Finally, one I can answer. Call Kelleybees.com and order a few of their used nucs. I just got 2 for the same reason, to try trapping swarms. They are ones they used and in great shape and they smell like bees so they should work just fine.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

You have to start somewhere. Why not use new boxes with LGO? LGO is the most effective atractant I have used including commercial swarm lures marketed by a major bee supplier. In my climate old comb just attracts wax moths and gives them a place to multiply.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I catch a boat load of swarms with new boxes, but you can also take your new boxes and switch with your old boxes you have bees in now.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I used new boxes last year. They weren't quite as productive as used equipment, but they worked. The new ones were about the size of an 8 frame deep. I say go for it. Once you catch a swarm in a box it be hot so hive em and re-deploy. Good luck.....


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Just make barn board boxes for your bees and use the old boxes for traps.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Lemongrass essential oil make s more difference than old boxes. Not that old boxes don't help. I would not hesitate to set traps because I didn't have used boxes.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

"I would not hesitate to set traps because I didn't have used boxes."

Me neither.


----------



## jeffrichley (Feb 21, 2012)

The worst case scenario is that you don't catch anything right? Put them out and you might be pleasantly surprised! I know quite a few people that have been successful at it. I'm getting ready to put a few out this weekend.


----------

